# Ständig lande ich schräg nach einem Jump



## Dome_2001 (14. Juni 2013)

Servus Leute,

kurze und knappe Frage. Was mache ich in der Luft bei einem Jump falsch wenn ich zu 90ig Prozent schräg (knick nach links) lande? 

Danke Euch!!


----------



## kube (14. Juni 2013)

Passiert mir bei 2 von 5 Sprüngen auch, denke mal das wir die Sache zu verkrampft angehen, aber mal schauen was die anderen so sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmops (14. Juni 2013)

Das passiert mir auch ständig,und habe mich dabei auch schon gut Verletzt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Juni 2013)

Na, da bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht alleine bin ;-)

Spaß bei Seite, der Grund würde mich echt mal interessieren ...


----------



## Fantoum (14. Juni 2013)

Nen paar Ideen dazu:

Schräg landet man meiner Meinung nach umso leichter, wenn man zuerst mit dem Hinterrad landet bzw. das Gewicht beim richtigen Springen (und nicht Kanten wegschlucken) zu weit hinten hat. Ist eine Folge der "Kackstuhlhaltung", die jeder am Anfang irgendwie hat, wenn das Selbstvertrauen zum Springen noch nicht ganz entwickelt ist. Daher sollte man üben, aktiv abzuspringen (das heißt nicht, übermäßig viel zu reißen - s.u.) und den Körper im Flug aufrecht und zentral überm Bike zu haben.
Landet man zuerst mit dem Hinterrad, kann man die Richtung und den Winkel kaum kontrollieren - hier hilft es, das Vorderrad kontrollierter in die Landung zu drücken, sodass man mt diesem zuerst landet (das geht nur wirklich, wenn man entsprechend zentral überm Bike ist). Somit kann man, sobald man den Boden berührt, auch wieder steuern.

Außerdem wird der Sprung oft schräg, wenn man zu viel und somit nicht mehr ganz präzise und kontrolliert beim Absprung am Lenker reißt. Wer sehr hoch abspringen will, muss zwar reißen, aber die Balance muss man halt auch erst lernen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Juni 2013)

Das  hört sich plausibel an. Da erkenne ich mich schon eher ... 

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ist es besser bei einem Sprung aus der "Kackstuhlhaltung" raus zu kommen, zentral über dem Bike zu sein und mich in dieser Position vom Jump raus drücken zu lassen. Wären der "Air-Time" dann versuchen zentral über den Bike zu bleiben und im besten Fall mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig zu landen bzw. Das Vorderrad zügig auf den Boden zu bekommen.

Wenn dem so stimmt sage ich nur, da muss ich noch viel üben ....


----------



## Elmops (15. Juni 2013)

Habe das mal per Video Analyse ausgewertet  und siehe da ich reiße den Lenker viel zu sehr nach oben sodass ich auf dem Hinterrad Lande und dann meistens die Kontrolle verliere und hinfalle.


----------



## Dominik19xx (15. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem schräg landen passiert mir auch manchmal noch.
Allerdings viel seltener als vorher. Was mir geholfen hat, war Sprünge zu springen , die eine Landung hatten, welche nicht mit dem Absprung auf einer Linie lag. 
So dass man also bewusst schräg springen musste um die Landung zu treffen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (15. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juni 2013)

Andere Frage, wie wäre die Ideale Körperhaltung? Doch zentral über den Bike? Wollte morgen mal etwas jumpen gehen und schauen ob ich die Tipps umsetzten kann


----------



## kube (15. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gestern noch im Fahrtechnikthread gelesen das man als Vorraussetzung für einen anständigen Sprung den Bunny Hop beherrschen muss, also heisst das uf gut Deutsch das man an der Absprungkante die Bunny Hop Haltung einnehmen muss wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (15. Juni 2013)

Das kann auch sein, da ich zur selben Zeit als ich angefangen habe "um die Ecke zu springen" den BunnyHop richtig gelernt habe. Andererseits kenne ich auch Leute, die keinen wirklich guten Bunny können und trotzdem gut springen.


----------



## redVellocet (15. Juni 2013)

Man macht ja bei Sprüngen bzw. Kickern keinen Bunnyhop, sondern a) drückt sich aktiv rein (und damit meine ich absolut kein "am Lenker reißen"!) oder b) schluckt ihn möglichst weg - je nach Situation eben. 

Wenn man den Bunnyhop beherrscht, dann hat man halt in der Regel schon etwas Gefühl für das Bike in der Luft.

Im Übrigen halte ich es für Unsinn, mit dem VR zuerst zu landen - entweder beide Räder gleichzeitig oder mit dem HR zuerst.


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Vorderrad zuerst zu landen ist mMn wirklich nicht sinnvoll. Und vor allem gefährlich.
Ich würde fast wetten, dass 80 - 90 Prozent meiner Stürze bei Sprüngen daraus resultirt sind, dass ich mit dem Vorderrad zuerst gelandet bin. Wenn mit einem Rad, dann mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen.


----------



## ChosenOne (16. Juni 2013)

Falsch.
Landest Du mit dem Vorderrad zuerst und vorausgesetzt es ist in Fahrtrichtung ausgerichtet zieht es den Hinterbau automatisch hinterher und somit "gerade".
Siehe Landetechnik nach z. B. einem Whip.
Landest Du zuerst mit dem Hinterrad und das Rad ist nicht vernünftig ausgerichtet gibt's 'ne Bodenprobe.
Also entweder mit beiden gleichzeitig, z. B. nach Drops um die Energie abzufangen, oder mit dem Vorderrad zuers, z. B. bei doubles und tables, um bessere Kontrolle zu behalten, zu pushen, oder das Hinterrad nach zu ziehen.


----------



## Dreck Jack (16. Juni 2013)

genau so ist es, scheiß egal wohin sich das Fahrrad in der Luft dreht.
Wichtig ist Blickführung, schau dahin wo du hin willst, Schulter über dem Lenker und kurz vor der Landung Vorderad auf den Boden drücken.
Das Heck kommt hinterher, brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## StoneRock (16. Juni 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> kurze und knappe Frage. Was mache ich in der Luft bei einem Jump falsch wenn ich zu 90ig Prozent schräg (knick nach links) lande?
> 
> Danke Euch!!


hello und moin,
hier mal zwei kleine Tips:
1. nimm mal ein bißchen mehr Geschwindigkeit mit - Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert und du hast weniger Zeit um schräg zu landen! Hört sich einfach an - isses auch! ;-)
2. blick nach vorne!!! nie nach unten - wer nach unten schaut, schaut links oder rechts am Rad vorbei - in genau dieser Blickrichtung landet man dann schräg.

Für mehr Tips und Fahrtechnik, gebe ich auch Fahrtechnikseminare. 
Entweder über die Radsportakademie in Bad Wildbad oder direkt.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen!

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. 

Gestern hab ich eine ordentliche Bodenprobe genommen. Aber ist nichts passiert. Außer das es mich mal anständig durch gerüttelt hat. 

Der Tipps mit dem Blick ist Gold wert. Ich schaue tatsächlich immer auf den Boden um alles zu checken. 

Wo ich recht geben muss, ist die Tatsache das ich bis jetzt immer zu langsam war. Finde es aber an manchen Stellen recht schwer die notwendige Geschwindigkeit zu haben das alles klappt. 

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das ich meine Schultern über den Lenker platzieren soll. Da ist ja ein NoseWheelie vorprogrammiert. 

Was auch besser klappt ist wirklich, entweder mit beiden Rädern oder knapp erst vorne und dann hinten zu landen. Aber mir fehlt hier ehrlich gesagt noch etwas die Koordination in der Luft. Also üben!!

Die Drops springe ich irgendwie von alleine schon so das es passt, nur habe ich da ab Höhen von über einem Meter irgendwie einen Reflex der mich die Bremse ziehen lässt. Dadurch wird es nicht immer sicherer :-( Bei den Tables habe ich getestet. Da heißt es auch noch üben. Wo ich extreme Kopfschwierigkeiten habe, sind Tables mit Loch. Was jeder was ich meine. Hab da Angst zu kurz zu springen und quasi in den Landehügel zu donnern. Da muss ich erstmal meine Table Sprünge filmen um zu schauen wie weit die denn Tatsächlich gehen .... Hat jemand noch Tipps was ich gegen meine Kopfsache machen kann?

Danke Euch


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2013)

Noch eine weitere blöde Frage. Kann man für einen Sprung auch zu viel Geschwindigkeit haben?


----------



## osbow (16. Juni 2013)

Du meinst sicher Doubles. Eine oft erwähnter Tipp ist Bretter über ein Double zu legen um ggf. bei einem zu kurzen Sprung noch sicher zu landen. Dann wenn man die Geschwindigkeit und Weit raus hat die Bretter wieder wegnehmen. Soviel zur Theorie.


----------



## osbow (16. Juni 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Noch eine weitere blöde Frage. Kann man für einen Sprung auch zu viel Geschwindigkeit haben?



Klar, dann kann es dich aus einem Sprung rauskatapultieren. Entweder man findet die passende Geschwindigkeit selbst raus indem man testet, oder man fährt hinter anderen Leuten her die den Sprung schon öfter genommen haben. Wichtig ist aber immer: fühl dich selbst wohl.


----------



## CONNEX8M (16. Juni 2013)

Ich sach da nur:

Schwerpunkt

Kopf und Blickrichtung

mehr isses nicht.

Kleiner Test für die Ungläubigen?

Fahr gerade aus und dreht den Kopf nach links, ups, ich fahre nach links... usw. usf...

Noch ein Test? Gern...

Fahrt im Stehen, Kurbelstellung waagerecht, jetzt mal mehr Kraft auf das linke Pedal... ups.. ich fahre nach links

Und nun das ganze mal nee Weile üben


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2013)

Genau so heißen die Teile  

Dann muss ich doch mal mit den Auto zum Trail raus fahren und ein paar Sachen mit nehmen. Wird aber ne heftige Schleiferei bis ich das Zeug dort habe ....

Nochmals aber die Frage. Kann etwas ins Auge gehen wenn ich zu schnell auf einen Table oder Double zu fahre? Was passiert in der Regel wenn ich über das angedachte Ende drüber segel?


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2013)

so, hab nun noch etwas gefunden

http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/table-springen-mit-guido-tschugg/a5834.html

Was meint Ihr? Taugt die Erklärung was? Mit Euren Tipps zusammen dürfte ja nichts schief gehen ...

Morgen hab eich noch Urlaub .. Da werde ich mal wieder springen gehen ...


----------



## kube (17. Juni 2013)

Kannst ja mal berichten ob es geklappt hat, komme erst Mittwoch dazu es auszuprobieren...


----------



## Fantoum (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn man einen double das erste mal springt, weiß man die Geschwindigkeit natürlich noch nicht genau abzuschätzen, da springt man  lieber etwas zu weit als zu kurz. Also etwas schneller als nötig, aber man sollte es halt noch unter Kontrolle haben. Mit dickem Fahrwerk hat man in der Regel ja auch noch gut Reserven, um sich auf dem Rad zu halten. Ein Kollege, der weiß, wie viel Geschwindigkeit man braucht, ist gerade am Anfang sehr viel wert. Später lernt man das Einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit noch besser.

Noch eine Anmerkung dazu, mit dem Vorderrad zuerst zu landen: Das gilt für einen gut gebauten Sprung mit richtiger Landung, wo man nur in einem wenig steileren Winkel angesegelt kommt als die Landung dann abwärts geht. Landet man im Flat ist der Tipp natürlich nicht angebracht. Man sollte natürlich das Vorderrad nie soweit in die Landung drücken, dass die Gabel schon durchschlägt, bevor man üverhaupt mit dem Hinterrad aufsetzt.

Um sich das Vorderrad-Reindrücken zu verinnerlichen und zu verstehen, ist ein kleiner Buckel wie auf nem Pumptrack ganz hilfreich, über dem man gerade so abhebt, weil man schnell drüber will. Um danach viel Geschwindigkeit mitzunehmen, pusht man im Pumptrack ja in die "Täler" hinein, d.h. man drückt eben auch beim Abheben schon wieder das Vorderrad in die Landung, um sofort wieder Kontrolle zu haben.


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juni 2013)

Sodelle, Tables gehen nun besser. Was mir viel bringt ist die Position über dem bike und die Blickrichtung. Jetzt muss ich nur noch daran arbeiten mehr speed zu bekommen und dann denke ich wird das auch was ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (17. Juni 2013)

Das Vorderrad bewußt in die Landung drücken sollte ich vielleicht mal probieren.
Ich kannte es bisher nur so ,dass es mich dabei fast immer über den Lanker geschmissen hat, da mein Vorderrad eingesunken,hängengeblieben, zu tief abgesunken etc ist.
Nachdem ich mir einige Videos noch mal angesehen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die meisten wirklich mit dem Vorderrad ganz knapp vor dem Hinterrad landen.


----------



## derAndre (21. Juni 2013)

Also was mir bei all den Erklärungen hier ein wenig fehlt ist der Tipp aktiv zu springen. Das mit dem Bunnyhop ist schon richtig. Die meisten Sprünge kann viel langsamer springen als man denkt, wenn man aktiv Springt. Das heißt sauber durch die Anfahrt pushen. Aktiv das Vorderrad in die Luft bringen. Während der gesamten Flugphase das Bike aktiv kontrollieren. Das heißt auch aktiv in die Landung drücken. Deswegen finde ich den Satz "In der Flugphase bleiben Arme und Beine gestreckt" aus dem Artikel irgendwie merkwürdig. Wenn die Arme die ganze Zeit gestreckt bleiben, habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Vorderrad in die Landung zu drücken. Alles gestreckt lassen kann man machen wenn am auf den Table drauf hüpfen will. Wenn man in die "Abfahrt" also die Landung springen möchte, sollte man das Vorderrad hinein drücken. Das Hinterrad folgt dem Vorderrad und man springt unwillkürlich weiter und landet sanfter. Das Hinterrad landet dann übrigens wie Brian Lopez in seinem Buch beschreibt genau dort wo was Vorderrad auch gelandet ist.

Manchmal hilft es auch ein bisschen zu "stylen" in der Luft. Das zwingt dich dazu aktiv zu springen und man kommt nicht in dieses Loch des nichts tun, das so häufig zu Verkrampfung und schrägen Landung en führt.

Doubles würde ich erst angehen, wenn Du Tables sicher und locker schaffst. Ein Double ist was ganz anderes, selbst wenn er eigentlich kleiner ist als ein Table den Du schon mal gesprungen bist. Das die Adrenalinausschüttung und das Gefühl einen Double übersprungen zu haben ist aber dann auch viel krasser!

Viel Spaß beim üben und lass er entspannt angehen!
der André


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2013)

Servus Leute, ich muss sagen, Tables springen klappt nun viel besser.
Die Tipps, 
- Schau wohin Du hin fliegen willst
- Springe aktiv ab, also, an der Kante aus der Hockstellung raus in die gestreckte Stellung hinein und drücke bei der Landung das Vorderrad leicht runter haben prima geholfen.

Kleine Tables springe ich jetzt sauber in die Landung hinein. Allerdings weich ich noch nicht wie ich über größere Tables drüber kommen soll. Da fehlt mir entweder noch der Speed oder ich springe nicht genug aktiv ab oder das Timing sitzt noch nicht exakt.

Daher lasse ich auch noch die Finger von den Doubles. Erst noch fleißig weiter üben. Das richtige Gefühl für Geschwindigkeit und Weite bekommen.

Ich muss aber sagen, die letzten Tage habe ich schon extrem oft den Boden von Nah angeschaut :-(


----------



## Dominik19xx (24. Juni 2013)

Besser als einen Baum aus nächster Nähe zu begutachten.
Das Blöde mit der Blickführung ist ja, dass man nicht den Baum gegen den man gleich kracht anschauen soll. Aber das ist wie mit einem Unfall. Man will nicht, aber muss hinschauen.
Mal sehen ob ich dieses Problem in den nächsten Tagen noch lösen kann.


----------



## derAndre (27. Juni 2013)

@Dome_2001: Was die Weite bei größeren Tables und Doubles angeht nutz eine Lokomotive. Will heißen lass Dich von jemandem ziehen der den Table aber vor allem den Double sicher springt. Damit lernst Du die Geschwindigkeit einzuschätzen. Am Anfang fährt man - zumindest mir ging es so - meist zu langsam. Das endet bei einem Double häufig sehr schmerzhaft. Da ist es gut sich an jemanden zu hängen der den Sprung kennt und sicher und locker drüber hüpft.

Alles andere hast Du schon erkannt: üben, üben üben! 

Viel Spaß dabei!
der André


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juni 2013)

Danke Danke. Mein Problem ist noch sehr oft das ich oft auf der geplanten Anfahrt zum Jump nicht genügend Geschwindigkeit hinbekomme.

Bsp.: Verblockter Trail mit engen Kurven (Sektion 1), Anfahrt zum Jump ca. 5 Meter. 

Da ist es mir bis heute ein Rätsel wie ich hier durch Sektion 1 soviel Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen kann das es über dne Jump locker reicht.

Im Bikepark klappt es da schon besser. Aber auf manchen selbst gebauten "Anlagen" ist es mir echt ein Rätsel. 

Zudem muss ich auch noch meinen Kopf davon überzeugen öfter die Bremse offen zu lassen ....


----------

